# new plein air backpack



## Hunter1 (Jun 7, 2020)

I mostly paint plein air, my old hunting pack is getting worn. I'm looking at the Sienna plein air backpack, and the Strada backpack. Do any of you have knowledge of these packs. Pros and cons, I like to hear from other painters about them than online reviews from sellers. Thank you.


----------



## MGRay (Aug 26, 2021)

For me, drawing is a favorite hobby that helps to relax and also a kind of meditation. I prefer to carry everything I need with me in a backpack. Backpacks have long been a part of the everyday style of a resident of a megalopolis. I love them for their practicality, convenience and versatility. My osteopathic doctor recommended me to wear a backpack for proper weight distribution, back health and straight posture when I had back pain and recommended this website Compare Basketball Backpack Specs & Features | Backpacks Global


----------



## noah (Oct 17, 2020)

I have a U.S. Art Supply easel. I can store all of my creative supplies in one location wherever I travel because of the enormous storage space. Once on-site, I can simply set up the plein air easel without having to transfer my equipment from another container. The dividers are detachable, allowing me to properly arrange my brushes and paints.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

I do not have any experience with the mentioned back packs, so take what I say with a grain of salt. Or a beer. Or what ever you like 

Pros might be that the two brands/models mentioned in the original post are set up just for plein air painters. 

Cons are that there is no way of knowing if either one will fit a particular painter's needs until money is spent to test 'em out.

Suggestion: Assemble your kit and find packs that will hold it all, with a little room to grow, comfortably. One pack might be just right for short jaunts, but not for a day's hike into the bush or up a mountain. If the current pack has been sufficient, maybe buy a similar one.


----------

